# Replaced my favorite knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Several years ago a client offered me too much money for my tan/tan Boker plain edge Kalashnikov. And I foolishly sold it.

But it was the fastest, sharpest switchblade I ever owned, and remarkably the cheapest. Of course, I never found a replacement.

A few weeks ago I contacted Jane at HORIZON BLADEWORKS and asked for the impossible. A few days later she called me back--she found one!

I polished it like the former one, and like that first one, this one is just as sharp and dangerous. The action cannot be described!

In fact, I called her today and left a message. I'd better get a spare...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good snag. Mighty pretty. Can it split the card lengthwise? Saw that on TV one time. Found this on you tube. Not really what I was hunting but it looked interesting. 
https://gunstreamer.com/watch/will-a-throwing-knife-split-a-playing-card_dzAQCvkQ1FRg2YD.html


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Excellent find, live and prosper Obi-Wan.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

A driller on my crew carries a Kalashnikov, he owns a dozen of them. We always jokingly tease one another who's knife is better. Have not ventured into the auto knife field YET, but just happened to watch Blade HQ's video on it, thinking maybe soon.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've collected all types of knives, from autos to fixed blades to jackknives and assisted opening varieties. All of them have advantages, and remarkably few disadvantages. 

For example, in many municipalities the switchblades are illegal. In Wisconsin, former Governor Walker made them legal again.

Right now I'm carrying the Boker on my right side and Prequel on my left for food, as it has a more culinary blade alloy. It also comes completely apart by hand for easier cleaning.


----------

